# need some advice on mount



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

i got a 8 point i had mounted when i was 15. the guy that did it put it on a back board that looks really tacky. is ther eany way i can get the back board off. it doesnt have any screws on the back of it idk how or if i can take it off. i will take pics if some one needs them to help me


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Please take some pics so we can better assist you.


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

sry about taking so long for pics ive been really busy ill get somme up later tonihgt


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

for the record that wall dont look like that any more lol


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

If it is glued on, you could end up with a big mess.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Ebowhunter said:


> If it is glued on, you could end up with a big mess.


 
There should be screws on the back side but like Ebowhunter said if it is glued it would be a mess. I would leave it as is if it is glued.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Use a router, and find a matching cove bit, invert the bit on the arbor, and rework the edge to new wood, from running the router around it on it from the back side, shaving off the dark edge, does this make sense?


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

when you get it down to work on it maybe think about dusting him off. jus sayin.. good luck sorry I cant help


----------

